# عاجل



## allam_1988 (18 أغسطس 2011)

اخواني ارجو التفضل بتزويدي بأماكن بيع spindle في فلسطين او الاردن ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## samire (18 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخ علام ممكن تعطيني مواصفات spindle هاذا وتعطيني كم سعروا اذا انت اشتريتو وبعض المساعدة منك بعد ما ترد عليا وشكرا جزيلا وتقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم


----------



## allam_1988 (18 أغسطس 2011)

وعليكم السلام اخ samire انا بحاجه ال spindle 2.2 kw
ما بعرف من وين اجيبو بتوقع بالاردن او اسرائيل في بس ما عندي عناوين


----------



## Nexus (18 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم لست من فلسطين الحبيبه ولكن بإستطاعتك طلبه من الانترنت والموقع اللي عليه الصوره يقبل الدفع بواسطة البايبال او البطاقات البنكيه ويتوفر لديهم الشحن على كثير من شركات الشحن الممتازه لك الاختيار

وهذا رابط على موقع الايباي فيه مجموعه كيبره من السبيندلات
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R....l1313&_nkw=spindle&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## mezmez (30 ديسمبر 2011)

​*وعليكم السلام اخ samire انا بحاجه ال spindle 2.2 kw
ما بعرف من وين اجيبو بتوقع بالاردن او اسرائيل في بس ما عندي عناوين
اسرائيل ما معنى هذا الله يلعنهم وانت تقول دولة اسرائيل ليست حتى قرية
*


----------



## خالد الاقرع (30 ديسمبر 2011)

موجود بالاردن 
لكن صناعة ايطالي والسعر
2200 دينار
القوة 4 kw


----------



## ksmksam (31 ديسمبر 2011)

لازم تحدد السرعه والعزم
زاذالازم تتحكم بالسرعه ولا لا

ووممكن تعمله الصيانه في الاردن شو طبيعة العطل


----------

